
Ask HN: Why Electron? Isn't there an easier and better way? - andrewstuart
Instead of Electron, why not just an installable proxy server that provides controlled access to resources on the users PC and JavaScript objects in the browser for programmatic access to the proxy server.<p>If you could put an icon on the desktop that displayed a browser Window without tabs and menus, then that&#x27;s a better Electron - without the complexity, deployment issues and security concerns.<p>Isn&#x27;t this a much better and simpler alternative to Electron?
======
curtisblaine
PWAs do exactly what you propose, but desktop support is kinda low:
[https://caniuse.com/#feat=web-app-manifest](https://caniuse.com/#feat=web-
app-manifest)

